# How to start?



## PyrettaBlaze (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi there.

I have a very large family of 11...6 adults and 5 children. My husband, ex-husband, and I (yes, we live together) have talked for a long time about needing to get our crap in order and get prepping. Recently we've decided that it's time to get serious. But, we don't know really where to start. Our storage space is limited, so we know we need to work on that. Also, we have to do it quietly. The other 3 adults (my mom, brother, and his girlfriend) are not at all on board with the idea and since they co-own the property they have a say. On that note, we do have 10 acres of forested as well as cleared land to work with and they stay out of whatever we do out of view of the main house.

What we have started so far:

Growing and dehydrating/canning food.
Some water storage.
Using camping trips to teach the kids survival training.
Gun training for the kids that are old enough to learn. 
The 3 of us are ex-military and well-trained in weapons and hand-to-hand. I have also started learning primitive weapons.
I sew and knit.

Any advice would be a big help. I'm hoping we will find some great info reading the threads here and meeting the community.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Good Start. With limited space may I suggest a BOB for each member to keep their own gear in a neat and orderly fashion? Handy if you have to move now or camping trips. Maybe life straws.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

A generator would be a thing you need to have with a fuel supply. I thing your beginnings look good for a start.
You don't have to do it all at one time. when we moved here to hurricane country we made a list of absolute essentials needed to get by for a week if a hurricane hit us and we have built on that we now have enough to last us a year if we are careful in what we do.
Don't know really what to say about your dilemma with the family not being on board, maybe a family sit down and discuss it.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Off to a good start I would say. If you plan on buggin out in a vehicle make sure you have extra fluids, all of them


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Sounds like you are off to a great start to me. You say your storage space is limited, sounds like that is the first thing you need to address, consider building a cellar. If it could be dug into a hillside even better. Is a great place to go in extreme storms too.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

slewfoot said:


> A generator would be a thing you need to have with a fuel supply. I thing your beginnings look good for a start.
> You don't have to do it all at one time. when we moved here to hurricane country we made a list of absolute essentials needed to get by for a week if a hurricane hit us and we have built on that we now have enough to last us a year if we are careful in what we do.
> Don't know really what to say about your dilemma with the family not being on board, maybe a family sit down and discuss it.


EXACTLY right about the generator -- AND you can accomplish that without making it sound like you are going to war (which we are btw). There are so many natural calamities that hit us (hurricanes, ice storms, tornados, earthquakes, etc.) that having a good generator is just common sense. So PB, I would advise you to make that your next goal. As for bringing the other adults on board, there are several youtube videos (the links posted here) that explain the threat convincingly -- and at least one of them was, I believe, done by Natl' Geographic. (Unfortunately I have been unable to watch them as my audio on my PC has been down for 10 days. An HP tech is supposed to contact me tomorrow about coming out to the house.) Anyway, I fully sympathize with your ordeal as I face the same challenges with even my wife -- who thinks I kind of have a screw loose in focusing so much on the threat. My kids, who are 2 hours away, haven't really learned of my new hobby. ::rambo::

So -- take my advice with a grain of salt, as I too have not had success yet. But, I would wait for the "right time" to broach the topic. Maybe when someone else brings it up. It would even be better if this "someone else" were to be say your brother or mother -- who just happened to be commenting on some horrible news they just saw. Suggest they watch the videos I mentioned -- and I will try to find them and list them.

UPDATE

Ok, I found the two videos

The first one is called American Blackout and this was the one done by Nat'l Geo
https://www.google.com/#q=american+blackout+national+geographic

The second one is called "After Armageddon - A SHTF scenario" and this was done by the History Channel





These are top on my list to watch as soon as I get my audio fixed. These two videos were first posted by Pheoniox17.


----------



## Armed Iowa (Apr 4, 2014)

Rinse and fill 2 liter pop bottles with water. Store them every where. You can never have too many.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Ok, I'll say it, I question your living arrangements. You live with your husband and ex husband and your brother lives there with his girl friend and your mother? I for one question the morals of your group and what it is saying to the children! Must just be me though.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

ekim said:


> Ok, I'll say it, I question your living arrangements. You live with your husband and ex husband and your brother lives there with his girl friend and your mother? I for one question the morals of your group and what it is saying to the children! Must just be me though.


Sorry -- that is not the purpose of her OP. No way will I sit in judgement w/o knowing their circumstances. She posted seeking advice on prepping and THAT is exactly what we should help her with -- NOT her lifestyle.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

DerBiermeister said:


> Sorry -- that is not the purpose of her OP. No way will I sit in judgement w/o knowing their circumstances. She posted seeking advice on prepping and THAT is exactly what we should help her with -- NOT her lifestyle.


She put it out there, I dis agree and said so. IMO, she has other things to fix before adding prepping to the mix. I would not accept that in my home or preps. And no I'm not sorry. Morals and standards do have meaning.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Water, water and more water. MULTIPLE ways to carry, store and most importantly, ways to filter/purify water.

After that's taken care of, MORE water. Water is cheap, it's vital and it's always the first prep.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

ekim said:


> She put it out there, I dis agree and said so. IMO, she has other things to fix before adding prepping to the mix. I would not accept that in my home or preps. And no I'm not sorry. Morals and standards do have meaning.


Of course morals and standards have meaning. But that is a lifetime work in progress. Apocalypse could hit us tomorrow and the more prepared we are, the better we will be. She is seeking advice on THAT TOPIC, not on who or when she has (or had) sex with.

PB ... continue to ask your questions. Some of us will try to help.


----------



## Gallo Pazzesco (Dec 22, 2012)

PyrettaBlaze said:


> Hi there.
> 
> I have a very large family of 11...6 adults and 5 children. My husband, ex-husband, and I (yes, we live together) have talked for a long time about needing to get our crap in order and get prepping. Recently we've decided that it's time to get serious. But, we don't know really where to start. Our storage space is limited, so we know we need to work on that. Also, we have to do it quietly. The other 3 adults (my mom, brother, and his girlfriend) are not at all on board with the idea and since they co-own the property they have a say. On that note, we do have 10 acres of forested as well as cleared land to work with and they stay out of whatever we do out of view of the main house.
> 
> ...


All of the above in this thread, plus I might suggest the following ...

First aids and meds. Goes without saying. Be prepared. Remember, post shtf there will be no Internet ... have a few good books on hand. The first of which should be "when there is no doctor" and "when there is no dentist."

Here are a few of mine for ideas.


----------



## Gallo Pazzesco (Dec 22, 2012)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Water, water and more water. MULTIPLE ways to carry, store and most importantly, ways to filter/purify water.
> 
> After that's taken care of, MORE water. Water is cheap, it's vital and it's always the first prep.


Wanted to reiterate this.

WATER WATER WATER

Water is redundant, and then do it some more. Storage, filtering, source gathering, pump generating, more filtering, more storage.

You can never do enough water.

Underground water storage. Above ground water storage. In-home water storage.

WATER WATER WATER


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

ekim said:


> Ok, I'll say it, I question your living arrangements. You live with your husband and ex husband and your brother lives there with his girl friend and your mother? I for one question the morals of your group and what it is saying to the children! Must just be me though.


You are so far off base it hurts. this has nothing to do with the op's question. sheesh.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

The OP's living arrangements is no concern of mine. She has a legit preppering question, I suggest we all stay on topic.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Start buying some extra cans of food at the grocery store. Sort them by date, you should find 2017 and maybe some 2018 exp dates now. Look for sales and an extra 10 cans a week will add up. Be wary of exp dates and rotate the cans. We also supplement with some long term food stored in mylar bags with Oxygen absorbers. Various dried food is easy and cheap. Do a search on the web for tips on preperations using mylar.

We also have some Wise Food Long Term Products and Mountain House. These are a bit more expensive but some of them have a 20-25 life. Others have mentioned water and generators etc. Remember the phrase Two is One and One is None...Have some duplicates in case you break something or lose it.

Read many of the posts on this forum, some great ideas.

Also, your living arrangement has been touched already. It is unconventional, you admit it. Elephants in the room can be a pain. So since you brought it up, know that you have some challenges at best so make sure your leadership team is on the same page. Stressful situations can be greatly increased and you might have some pre-existing issues. Failure to address them could be disastrous. I could give one shit who you live with but since you asked, be prepared. The fact that 3 people are "not all on board" will have challenges too. Best to get some issues on the table and plans agreed by all.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

So my opinion hit some sore spots, to bad. If you want that kind of people around when the shtf, have fun and enjoy the crap it will bring. Her living situation is in IMO, all screwed up and now she want to try and prep and everyone's not event on board. What could possibly go wrong in that house. Sounds about as organized as the nations White House. Maybe some of you can send her money and supplies too.


----------



## FrostKitten (Aug 22, 2014)

ekim said:


> So my opinion hit some sore spots, to bad. If you want that kind of people around when the shtf, have fun and enjoy the crap it will bring. Her living situation is in IMO, all screwed up and now she want to try and prep and everyone's not event on board. What could possibly go wrong in that house. Sounds about as organized as the nations White House. Maybe some of you can send her money and supplies too.


Oi, enough out of you. Your complaint was irrelevant and had to do with her ex-husband being in the house. The problem is not that her ex isn't on board, it's that the other three adults aren't, and she still wants to help them if the SHTF. Her standards are different from yours, and that's not bad. Her morals actually appear to be superior to yours, because if she can be in the same space with her ex and not fight with him, then any kids from the ex can see their parents _not_ fighting and actually working together, plus they can see their father on a regular basis. That's nothing but healthy. This _is_ under the assumption that the two aren't fighting and he _wants_ to see his kids, but if the situation was that volatile as you seem to assume it is, she wouldn't let him in the house or near her children.

It's not about you stepping on toes; it's about you not making snap judgments that have nothing to do with the situation.

Now, back on topic, make sure you check the cans before you buy them. Do not get them if they have dents or bulges; dents could indicate enough damage to allow bacteria into the cans, and bulges indicate botulism.

I would assume you are planning on getting some sort of filtration system for water, because just storing it will not be enough, but I would also get Lifestraws in case that system breaks down.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Good idea with the Lifestraws, maybe add a Berkey too. Rainwater catchment can be done as well. 

Don't discount what my buddy ekim is saying, SHTF ain't for sissies and if you have some potential problems outside of whatever shit is hitting the fan, best get them resolved sooner than later.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Don't discount what my buddy ekim is saying, SHTF ain't for sissies and if you have some potential problems outside of whatever shit is hitting the fan, best get them resolved sooner than later.


Fair point but banging on the drum of morality is inconsequential. It could be the Walton's for crying out loud ... potential problems need to be mitigated no matter who did, does or done who.


----------



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

PB first start with sun-drying grains, legumes and storing them in containers like this.








arrange to put some moisture and oxygen absorbers....next you need a hand grinder.






.. You need to access daily calorie intake of your family and calculate daily food requirement. then plan for for number of days you want to have backup. 
Buy shitake mushrooms...sun-drying them will produce good amount of vitamin D in it. Arrange to buy 1kg of pure ascorbic acid crystals (vitamin C). 
You can also store beans in similar fashion. Sprouting beans after SHTF, is a good source of vitamins as well.
You need to start with some First Aid kits aswell.
For water i personally have ordered for two 25000 litre tanks.

(This is how i have started..My plan is to prep for 5-6 year period for my family of 5. I may complete my prep till Jun 2015. Then i'll post pictures)
Sorry for bad english..its not my first langauge.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Don't discount what my buddy ekim is saying, SHTF ain't for sissies and if you have some potential problems outside of whatever shit is hitting the fan, best get them resolved sooner than later.


I'm rollin' with my pals Ekim and Slippy on this one. If you have 6 adults all living together, you really need to start first with getting everybody on board with getting prepared in the first place. Do not even start to worry about water, food or guns until you have the enough of a consensus among the adults to even begin planning. The effort of getting prepped for 11+ people is a HUGE undertaking. Trying to do that without buy-in from all of the decision makers is almost guaranteed to cause enough friction that you will end up killing each other long before you even smell the fart from the shit hitting the fan.

It takes a LOT of planning, money and especially SPACE. If you have that many adults, plus 5 kids to prep for, you are going to need a LOT of room to house everything plus you are going to need a lot of planning to make sure food etc. is rotated. I do not see how that would even be possible if you do not have the decision makers all on board and working together.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Bullets, beans and band aids. And as already stated : water, water and more water.

Opsec is another thing to study. Like posting that you live with your husband and your ex - husband has generated some unwanted attention for you. Lol


----------



## FrostKitten (Aug 22, 2014)

Inor said:


> I'm rollin' with my pals Ekim and Slippy on this one. If you have 6 adults all living together, you really need to start first with getting everybody on board with getting prepared in the first place. Do not even start to worry about water, food or guns until you have the enough of a consensus among the adults to even begin planning. The effort of getting prepped for 11+ people is a HUGE undertaking. Trying to do that without buy-in from all of the decision makers is almost guaranteed to cause enough friction that you will end up killing each other long before you even smell the fart from the shit hitting the fan.
> 
> It takes a LOT of planning, money and especially SPACE. If you have that many adults, plus 5 kids to prep for, you are going to need a LOT of room to house everything plus you are going to need a lot of planning to make sure food etc. is rotated. I do not see how that would even be possible if you do not have the decision makers all on board and working together.


No one is discounting that everyone should be on board for this. Ekim's point on that was a good one, and I am not afraid to admit that. But what everyone, including me, got riled up about was him offering nothing helpful to the conversation when he first posted in this thread. His point did not come up until later, and his first posts were all about brow-beating PB about allowing her ex-husband to live in their house.

I agree heavily that for this large a family, everyone should be on board. Convince the other adults. Speak to them about what makes them uncomfortable with prepping and address those issues one by one. Involve them directly so they have a vested interest in good preps. It's easier said than done, but it is well worth it.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

*i have a few comments*



ekim said:


> Ok, I'll say it, I question your living arrangements. You live with your husband and ex husband and your brother lives there with his girl friend and your mother? I for one question the morals of your group and what it is saying to the children! Must just be me though.


My first is on this, locally this style of living is getting more and more common, good quality blocks if ground are expensive, so some families have pooled resources and forked out the big $$ to reduse living costs... Normally its separate dwellings on the same block

To the op, you have the land, and mindset, my first suggestion chickens, a handful, shouldn't cause any drama and will produce eggs and food

Water, rain catchment system and filters, and maybe a bore

Food, you already shop large, shop a little larger, ohhh can soup on special time to grab a box

A lot of good suggestions already, but look at the land you have, utilize it, don't use the
Word prepared, but look at things that are a benefit to the family as a whole, eg. A veggie garden

You can be prepared without been a nut, just think smart, the rest may be stand offish but when your all enjoining fresh eggs, or some freash organic veggies... Or when the power is out you have working cold air... The "preps" have their own value


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi. My suggestion is not meant to be sarcastic, (although I am known to be a smart ass). My first thoughts on your situation, when you said your brother and his girlfriend also live with you, is to stock up on birth control. 1 or 2 of those kids may be theirs, I don't know. But, the last thing you need to have to stock up on, is diapers, formula, etc...Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Gallo Pazzesco said:


> Wanted to reiterate this.
> 
> WATER WATER WATER
> 
> ...


Yes, absolutely... and then when you are done with that, EVEN MORE WATER.

See my retreat construction thread for our pond project.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

FrostKitten said:


> No one is discounting that everyone should be on board for this. Ekim's point on that was a good one, and I am not afraid to admit that. But what everyone, including me, got riled up about was him offering nothing helpful to the conversation when he first posted in this thread. His point did not come up until later, and his first posts were all about brow-beating PB about allowing her ex-husband to live in their house.
> 
> I agree heavily that for this large a family, everyone should be on board. Convince the other adults. Speak to them about what makes them uncomfortable with prepping and address those issues one by one. Involve them directly so they have a vested interest in good preps. It's easier said than done, but it is well worth it.


I never meant to imply that anybody was discounting anything. I was simply giving my opinion that there are a lot of steps that need to be taken before worrying about shelter, water and food when it comes to prepping.

I also agree with Ekim that some of those steps involve doing some soul searching on whether that is the best living arrangement for a stressful situation. Furthermore, I will double down on his statement and state unapologetically, that somebody who is putting stuff back without first doing a real hard soul searching and getting right with the Lord is not prepping; they are building a gang.

Please understand, I am not calling the OP out at all. Maybe her situation is working great and she the ex decided they are great friends but lousy spouses. Maybe it can happen. I do not know. Mrs Inor is my first and last experience with matrimony.

But going down this path means that besides learning some really cool things that improve our lives today, we are also learning some really dangerous things. I want every prepper to have fully explored their morality and have thought through fully the implications of the skills we seek to master. I took it, that was the point Ekim was trying to make and if so, I agree 1000%.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

That darn Inor is a wise man. It's not about judging its about preparing for circumstances. Big difference when the chips are down.


----------



## PyrettaBlaze (Sep 8, 2014)

Thanks for all the great advice.

For those who have commented on it, I posted about my living situation so that people would have enough information to give sound advice. Since It has caused such a stir though, I guess I will explain things. I'm used to it. I grew up this way. My family has always had a multi-generational/multi-family household. My grandparents lived with us until they passed away and the family's style of living continues on. It's a traditional type of thing with us. Just the way it has always been and we like it that way. Oh and yes, two of the children are my nephews. And since someone said about sending us food/money...we have plenty of money and plenty of living space, thank you. My ex-husband is mine and my husband's best friend. It was not an ugly divorce. We never hated each other. It was a simple "we don't work well in a relationship so let's end this crap BEFORE it gets ugly" situation. We knew that we wanted to be able to maintain co-habitating and that could not happen as long as we were tied to each other. Believe me, trying to date and saying "oh yeah, my ex lives on the other side of the house" wasn't easy. LOL.

I will try bringing up the subject again with the other adults at the next family sit-down. Maybe wording things more toward natural disasters to begin with. Mom understands that. We're originally from hurricane country ourselves.

Again, thank you all for the wonderful advice.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Last post for me on this topic. A couple people here seem to see what I see and that is, there is a problem before they even start and they don't all agree on prepping either. Maybe they don't think it's a problem, but with all that is going on around this country, hell the world, you shouldn't worry about something that may happen while your current conditions are in such a state. I guess common sense / logic has flown the coop for some preppers coming here. We get and give advice to a 16 yer old kid that IMO, has a problem with the truth, ignore a situation where a women lives with her husband and ex husband and think she has her head on straight enough to start prepping with people that don't want to prep. Your right, I don't have much to say / advice to those people other than come back when you get your shit together.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

First of all - welcome to the site.
My suggestion when talking to the family is to do some research on grocery prices in your area past and present. Then bring up any articles, etc. re: the future cost of food. Stocking up now on things when they are relatively cheaper now rather than later this year is always a good "argument".
Also if any of the non-preppers are readers leave a few of the post shtf books around. There is a whole list of them on another thread.

With ten acres you might have room to put up your own storage shed (with a good lock).


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Inor said:


> I never meant to imply that anybody was discounting anything. I was simply giving my opinion that there are a lot of steps that need to be taken before worrying about shelter, water and food when it comes to prepping.
> 
> I also agree with Ekim that some of those steps involve doing some soul searching on whether that is the best living arrangement for a stressful situation. Furthermore, I will double down on his statement and state unapologetically, that somebody who is putting stuff back without first doing a real hard soul searching and getting right with the Lord is not prepping; they are building a gang.
> 
> ...


You were asking a legitimate question on the line of thought as this concept is alien to you (and many others)

But to expand on the concept locally, some "expensive" areas (close to town and has 10+ acres of land) forget the few hundred thousand dollars price range, but your looking at millions, add dwellings.... And your looking at big $$ (there were a few good ones a few years ago, 2mil got ya 5 houses and a horse stable, on some land... The mortgage spread over 5 families worked out cheaper than what they were paying in rent, it was a work mate looking into it)

But I understand the shock in the living arrangements, I couldn't do it, but some can and hats off to them 

On a prepping side, its a pre made army, (not community as breeding problems stand out extremely) as long as its a team effort and they all know who is better at particular tasks then shtf I can't see too many "new" dramas the family hasn't already faced


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

ekim said:


> Last post for me on this topic. A couple people here seem to see what I see and that is, there is a problem before they even start and they don't all agree on prepping either. Maybe they don't think it's a problem, but with all that is going on around this country, hell the world, you shouldn't worry about something that may happen while your current conditions are in such a state. I guess common sense / logic has flown the coop for some preppers coming here. We get and give advice to a 16 yer old kid that IMO, has a problem with the truth, ignore a situation where a women lives with her husband and ex husband and think she has her head on straight enough to start prepping with people that don't want to prep. Your right, I don't have much to say / advice to those people other than come back when you get your shit together.


That's the thing, as far as we know its disfunctional as hell, or it could be the base of a community that some dream about, we just don't know...

But I can tell that style of living will bug you as much as it would bug me... But some make it work (its very common way of living in Asia)

I see your point, no way in hell it will work for me, so how can it work for others.... But even with prepping, what works for me doesn't mean it will work for you


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> You were asking a legitimate question on the line of thought as this concept is alien to you (and many others)
> 
> But to expand on the concept locally, some "expensive" areas (close to town and has 10+ acres of land) forget the few hundred thousand dollars price range, but your looking at millions, add dwellings.... And your looking at big $$ (there were a few good ones a few years ago, 2mil got ya 5 houses and a horse stable, on some land... The mortgage spread over 5 families worked out cheaper than what they were paying in rent, it was a work mate looking into it)
> 
> ...


Fair enough. You are a smart man Phoenix.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Inor said:


> Fair enough. You are a smart man Phoenix.


Hey 5 or 10 years ago the concept would worry me too, but actually had it explained in $$ language and it made a lot of sense, as today, developers (in my area) are buying large blocks for housing developments (this one doesn't locate me too easy, Google earth Logan village in Queensland Australia, it use to be a rural community, go a little south and you will see a development called yarrabilbia (sp) where houses are so close... Its scary note: nsa go search for me there  ) if I bought a place down there like mentioned above, today I would have more than trippled my money, thats one hell of a profit...

But back then no one would have thought of that kind of money made out there, it was just crap land... But its the way development goes... From a real estate view its a smart move if you could do it... (But burrying your son in law in the back yard tends to reduse the value)


----------



## Alpha Mike Foxtrot (Sep 2, 2014)

Life can get complicated. But that being said, there is nothing complicated about wanting to survive a crisis. 

Learn the strengths and weaknesses of each person in your group. Do what you can to make improvements where applicable. I recommend trying to get everyone on the same page, but this may take time. Trying to force the issue could be counterproductive and ultimately cause you to fall short of your goals.

Also, be cautious in picking your battles with anyone in this group that opposes your efforts. You don't want further complications that could jeopardize weeks, months, or years of hard work.

Only you know your situation. You have stepped up and taken on a leadership role....one that could ultimately save the lives of everyone in your group. Examine the qualities needed for leadership and exhibit them.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

ekim said:


> So my opinion hit some sore spots, to bad. If you want that kind of people around when the shtf, have fun and enjoy the crap it will bring. Her living situation is in IMO, all screwed up and now she want to try and prep and everyone's not event on board. What could possibly go wrong in that house. Sounds about as organized as the nations White House. Maybe some of you can send her money and supplies too.


No sore spots here. You are on the wrong thread to preach your morals.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

slewfoot said:


> No sore spots here. You are on the wrong thread to preach your morals.


Because we sure don't want any of that morality stuff...


----------



## PyrettaBlaze (Sep 8, 2014)

Ok, so I was a bit put off last night but I've slept since then and reminded myself that although where I live it's quite common to have multiple families living together it can be distressing to people who aren't used to it. 

The plan wasn't for everyone to continue living in the main house, it still isn't. We've got 3 more homes in the planning stages with construction to start on the first one next year. That's another thing I had planned to ask about here at some point. We are trying to figure out the best way to lay out the homes. The idea that is currently on our table with the most votes is to put them in a square formation with a shared courtyard in the middle housing a family vegetable garden and rainwater collection system. Although this idea could be perfect for defense of the houses it leaves the livestock, out buildings, and firewood sources on the outer portions of the property. 

Oh and an update on Mom...she still says I'm nuts, but after reading the latest news on the Ebola outbreak (she was a nurse) she mentioned that "maybe it wouldn't hurt to be a LITTLE better prepared just in case something were to maybe happen". It's an inch anyway. LOL.


----------



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

PB, Being an Indian, your situation is not alien to me!! In Mahabharata times, examples of woman with 5 husbands are there. There are few communities in India, where this is still prevalent. So better keep other things out of your head and concentrate on prepping. (as per Indian psychics WW3 is just one year away..joking)
Ok, Rather than Square, an angle formation will be much better. that way you would be able to keep an eye on each other and surrounding as well. Keep your resources in between the arms of angle. Try to Build this on property such that the entire property and its resources can be watched.


----------



## PyrettaBlaze (Sep 8, 2014)

Oh, and I thought I would add that 98% of my prep is geared toward bugging in here. We have no neighbors (surrounded by forest, mountains, and farmland with no homes) and are not anywhere close to a city or developed town (45 minute drive to a "real" store) so I really don't feel a need to move to another location. Also, we have 2 disabled people here. Mom is wheelchair bound and my oldest nephew is autistic. For that matter, I use a cane myself. Trying to bug out would be an absolute last resort.


----------



## PyrettaBlaze (Sep 8, 2014)

Zed said:


> PB, Being an Indian, your situation is not alien to me!! In Mahabharata times, examples of woman with 5 husbands are there. There are few communities in India, where this is still prevalent. So better keep other things out of your head and concentrate on prepping. (as per Indian psychics WW3 is just one year away..joking)
> Ok, Rather than Square, an angle formation will be much better. that way you would be able to keep an eye on each other and surrounding as well. Keep your resources in between the arms of angle. Try to Build this on property such that the entire property and its resources can be watched.


Great idea, and thank you!


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi PB! Im new to prepping as well and not an expert in any. What i have learned is water is first and its a big first. Stored water water alternatives like filtration and purificafion are an absolute must. When start getting room long term storage of essentials like beans rice wheat groats and flax are huge as well. They arent expensive when bought locally right from farms and are easy to store long term. Using your stores for meals and replenishing as you go is also essential as your long term stores can provide nutritous and healthy meals now and you have time to find and print and store recipes as well. Means of protection and a four legged alarm system is good under normal circumstances. I wont argue with anyones points we all have uniqe needs and as individuals our own tolerances and comfort levels. I thought prepping for 4 was hard so my hat is off to you! One thing i will also reiterate is medicines and medical supplies. A general antibiotic (several regimines worth) and cough cold nasal clearing medicines. Gold bond. Tools. Cleaning tools. Fluids for all equipment including firearms. Ammunition for those firearms and proper and safe training now while there is time. The list goes on. But water shelter and heat are the firsts IMHO.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

PyrettaBlaze said:


> Ok, so I was a bit put off last night but I've slept since then and reminded myself that although where I live it's quite common to have multiple families living together it can be distressing to people who aren't used to it.
> 
> The plan wasn't for everyone to continue living in the main house, it still isn't. We've got 3 more homes in the planning stages with construction to start on the first one next year. That's another thing I had planned to ask about here at some point. We are trying to figure out the best way to lay out the homes. The idea that is currently on our table with the most votes is to put them in a square formation with a shared courtyard in the middle housing a family vegetable garden and rainwater collection system. Although this idea could be perfect for defense of the houses it leaves the livestock, out buildings, and firewood sources on the outer portions of the property.
> 
> Oh and an update on Mom...she still says I'm nuts, but after reading the latest news on the Ebola outbreak (she was a nurse) she mentioned that "maybe it wouldn't hurt to be a LITTLE better prepared just in case something were to maybe happen". It's an inch anyway. LOL.


Seems the morals cops had it wrong. nuff said.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

PyrettaBlaze said:


> Ok, so I was a bit put off last night but I've slept since then and reminded myself that although where I live it's quite common to have multiple families living together it can be distressing to people who aren't used to it.
> 
> The plan wasn't for everyone to continue living in the main house, it still isn't. We've got 3 more homes in the planning stages with construction to start on the first one next year. That's another thing I had planned to ask about here at some point. We are trying to figure out the best way to lay out the homes. The idea that is currently on our table with the most votes is to put them in a square formation with a shared courtyard in the middle housing a family vegetable garden and rainwater collection system. Although this idea could be perfect for defense of the houses it leaves the livestock, out buildings, and firewood sources on the outer portions of the property.
> 
> Oh and an update on Mom...she still says I'm nuts, but after reading the latest news on the Ebola outbreak (she was a nurse) she mentioned that "maybe it wouldn't hurt to be a LITTLE better prepared just in case something were to maybe happen". It's an inch anyway. LOL.


Since I've taken the pledge to be the "Kinder, Gentler Slippy", I've tried to be the nice guy. This has caused me to not communicate nearly as well as I used to. So, I've momentarily taken off the Kinder Gentler Slippy hat and replaced it with the well worn hat that fits;

As I said in an earlier post, I do not give one shit who anybody lives with and I mean that. What I danced around in my earlier posts was the arrangement where your Ex is living with you and your current husband. Did I get that correct?

If so, that to me is just plain strange. Lets just say I'm the new hubby. That most likely makes me the Alpha Dog because you dumped the Ex for me. So, when its time do what men and women tend to do, I'm cranking up the Barry White and letting the Ex know that I'm fixin' to lay it down on my woman.

Of course the Ex, well he's got to feel like crap right? First off, he gets shoved out of the way for a better model, but he's such a loser that he still lives in the house... most likely in a small out of the way spare bedroom about the size of a closet. To add insult to injury, he's got to endure the new hubby tappin' his ex wife's keg like every couple of hours while he lays in his little spare bedroom hearing the bedpost knock against the wall.

That was the Elephant in the room for me. Was I the only one who thought that? Just curious...


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Slippy, they are the perfect example of the old saying "too each his own". So what if it works for them so be it.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

slewfoot said:


> Seems the morals cops had it wrong. nuff said.


So, you don't like the moral cops.

What exactly is it that you and FrostKitten did to Ekim?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

slewfoot said:


> Slippy, they are the perfect example of the old saying "too each his own". So what if it works for them so be it.


Yes, I know I know...but damn...I would have some real fun with that if you know what I mean! But I think I'd probably never agree to it in the first place.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

How about starting a small scale chicken project with the kids? You already have a start with the garden. Compost those forest leaves with chicken manure and you will have great stuff for the garden. Chickens can eat garden scraps and provide insect control. If you have the land and water, you can grow enough grain to be fairly self sufficient with a dozen chickens, if they have bugs and garden waste.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

dannydefense said:


> So, you don't like the moral cops.
> 
> What exactly is it that you and FrostKitten did to Ekim?


Dannyd, I have nothing against What I call the moral Cops, just don't care for those that want to push their beliefs down others throats. This is a free country ( so far ) and if one is not breaking the law of the land it is not our business. If someone breaks gods law that is between them and the lord, not me, you or anyone else.
The op made the fatal mistake of laying her life out on this forum but only did that to get folks to understand her situation and ask for some prepping advise.
Yet we want new folks to sign up, guess they best be careful.
Now you can blast away.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Since I've taken the pledge to be the "Kinder, Gentler Slippy", I've tried to be the nice guy. This has caused me to not communicate nearly as well as I used to. So, I've momentarily taken off the Kinder Gentler Slippy hat and replaced it with the well worn hat that fits;
> 
> As I said in an earlier post, I do not give one shit who anybody lives with and I mean that. What I danced around in my earlier posts was the arrangement where your Ex is living with you and your current husband. Did I get that correct?
> 
> ...


I say keep the old hat slippy. As for your comment about the elephant in the room she should expect a reaction like that. She put the info out for all to see and judge. The thread turned into back and forth about her living arrangements. She could have left that part unsaid and the whole thread would have been solid suggestions and advice. Now she knows why opsec is a great thing to practice.


----------



## Alpha Mike Foxtrot (Sep 2, 2014)

There is absolutely no doubt that everyone can see the elephant.

The question that folks might have is "What's wrong with that picture?"

The more burning question is "Why doesn't the OP _*see*_ that something is wrong with that picture?"

But that comes right back to "Is it our place to judge?"

Yes, the OP gave us information, that we did not need, in order for us to give advice about preparedness. In a forum, that gives opinions, certain reactions are to be expected.

I just have to remember that my views were developed for my life and I can't expect everyone to see the world the same way.

If marriage had a clear cut definition, divorce would not be legal. If divorce had one as well, we'd never be allowed to re-marry. I have no real idea as to the course of events that led up to the OP's current situation.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> I say keep the old hat slippy. As for your comment about the elephant in the room she should expect a reaction like that. She put the info out for all to see and judge. The thread turned into back and forth about her living arrangements. She could have left that part unsaid and the whole thread would have been solid suggestions and advice. Now she knows why opsec is a great thing to practice.


Arklatex,
I've said it before and will say it again, you are wise beyond your years.

By the way I thought she got some good advice for the folks.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

The living arrangement may be unusual, but it sure would be good to have an extra man on board - for physical labor and guard duty, at least.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

slewfoot said:


> Dannyd, I have nothing against What I call the moral Cops, just don't care for those that want to push their beliefs down others throats. This is a free country ( so far ) and if one is not breaking the law of the land it is not our business. If someone breaks gods law that is between them and the lord, not me, you or anyone else.
> The op made the fatal mistake of laying her life out on this forum but only did that to get folks to understand her situation and ask for some prepping advise..


The op asked a question. Ekims concern was with the living arrangements, the information concerning that being voluntarily provided. He promptly received the righteous hand of god from those who assumed what was (according to them) none of his business to be their business. You don't see the problem there?

If the OP came here looking for nothing but positive feedback, they came to the wrong place. If the OP didn't want comments on their living situation, they shouldn't have included it. If you think it's off topic, don't perpetuate it by casting judgement. Just answer the original question.

Also, I apologize slewfoot, I'm not meaning to "blast" you personally. You just happened to be the one I quoted.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

RNprepper said:


> The living arrangement may be unusual, but it sure would be good to have an extra man on board - for physical labor and guard duty, at least.


Yes Ma'am. That's would be my argument as I'm banging his ex-wife.

I can see it now, Some candles burning, a few empty glasses of wine, lights are dimmed, Barry White music playin...current hubby turns around and yells out to the ex hubby who rents a room/closet down the hall.."hey dipshit, quit your "choppin' inside and get to choppin' some real wood...outside...then when you're finished, its your turn for guard duty". See you at 7 am for breakfast, I like my bacon well done. Current hubby turns back around and...


----------



## Alpha Mike Foxtrot (Sep 2, 2014)

On a funnier note: If I had an ex-wife and a current wife, and decided to move the ex-wife in with me and the current wife......that would be a ticking time bomb!

Perhaps that is the disaster I should be preparing for.....LOL....that is where an "all hands" exit strategy might be needed!


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm just chiming on the "How to start?" And 2nd (emphatically the "prep a day" preachers. 
I can have no idea what to do, but the goal of putting even one jar up, collecting one thing, fixing something, learning a vital skill - leads me to typically more than one even small thing more often than I "accomplish a plan". 
Pick up the acorns you see. Learn to be lookin' for 'em


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Yes Ma'am. That's would be my argument as I'm banging his ex-wife.
> 
> I can see it now, Some candles burning, a few empty glasses of wine, lights are dimmed, Barry White music playin...current hubby turns around and yells out to the ex hubby who rents a room/closet down the hall.."hey dipshit, quit your "choppin' inside and get to choppin' some real wood...outside...then when you're finished, its your turn for guard duty". See you at 7 am for breakfast, I like my bacon well done. Current hubby turns back around and...


Ever see "Paint Your Wagon"?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

oddapple said:


> I'm just chiming on the "How to start?" And 2nd (emphatically the "prep a day" preachers.
> I can have no idea what to do, but the goal of putting even one jar up, collecting one thing, fixing something, learning a vital skill - leads me to typically more than one even small thing more often than I "accomplish a plan".
> Pick up the acorns you see. Learn to be lookin' for 'em


Thanks oddapple. Good to know that we can always count on you to make some ****ing sense out of things.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

RNprepper said:


> Ever see "Paint Your Wagon"?


Lee Marvin and Dirty Harry right? Late 60's Western style Musical. If memory serves, they were both courtin the same woman.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

I have worried myself to nothing left but a ghost, before noticing something hillbilly simple like "if'n I don' know what I'm lookin' for, I just go a lookin' anyway 'cause uh'course, it might be there."
Heh


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

oddapple said:


> I have worried myself to nothing left but a ghost, before noticing something hillbilly simple like "if'n I don' know what I'm lookin' for, I just go a lookin' anyway 'cause it migh be there."
> Heh


Yes Sir! I have no idea what you're drinking today but I want some of it soon! It's 5 O'clock somewhere! Good to see you back posting OddApple, my friend. We missed your crazy self.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

I am posting relative to the original topic for the original poster.
I was specifically not getting into whatever off-topic thing about paint your wagon that you guys were - got no idea, sounds dumb to me?
Thanks and missed being called crazy by dumb people off topic too 
I did clearly say first I was chiming on topic?


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Lee Marvin and Dirty Harry right? Late 60's Western style Musical. If memory serves, they were both courtin the same woman.


The gist of it was that if a Mormon man could have two wives, why couldn't a Mormon woman have two husbands? It was set in the gold rush days when there were far more men than women.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

oddapple said:


> I'm just chiming on the "How to start?" And 2nd (emphatically the "prep a day" preachers.
> I can have no idea what to do, but the goal of putting even one jar up, collecting one thing, fixing something, learning a vital skill - leads me to typically more than one even small thing more often than I "accomplish a plan".
> Pick up the acorns you see. Learn to be lookin' for 'em


I think he is saying that every little bit counts. Eventually all the small preps add up to a lot. You don't move a mountain all at once, but one pebble at a time. Slow and steady a prep here and there but consistantly. Etc. Did I get that right oddapple?


----------



## FrostKitten (Aug 22, 2014)

dannydefense said:


> So, you don't like the moral cops.
> 
> What exactly is it that you and FrostKitten did to Ekim?


I got a bit pissy earlier, and I don't know about slewfoot, but _my_ complaint was that ekim's first reaction was to whack someone around the head for not having the same exact morals as him, so...

That's not policing, that's me being done with the "If you don't fall in line, you must be LIBERAL" BS. Because that's probably what he's pegged her as, and he thinks that's the evilest thing EVER so he's going to continue being antagonistic.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

FrostKitten said:


> I got a bit pissy earlier, and I don't know about slewfoot, but _my_ complaint was that ekim's first reaction was to whack someone around the head for not having the same exact morals as him, so...
> 
> That's not policing, that's me being done with the "If you don't fall in line, you must be LIBERAL" BS. Because that's probably what he's pegged her as, and he thinks that's the evilest thing EVER so he's going to continue being antagonistic.


perfect.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

oddapple said:


> I am posting relative to the original topic for the original poster.
> I was specifically not getting into whatever off-topic thing about paint your wagon that you guys were - got no idea, sounds dumb to me?
> Thanks and missed being called crazy by dumb people off topic too
> I did clearly say first I was chiming on topic?


Yes Sir you did say first that your chimes were on topic. Cannot argue with that one. And I agree, sounds dumb to me. But it was sort of funny.
Take care and I know what you mean by dumb people.
Be safe.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

FrostKitten said:


> I got a bit pissy earlier, and I don't know about slewfoot, but _my_ complaint was that ekim's first reaction was to whack someone around the head for not having the same exact morals as him, so...
> 
> That's not policing, that's me being done with the "If you don't fall in line, you must be LIBERAL" BS. Because that's probably what he's pegged her as, and he thinks that's the evilest thing EVER so he's going to continue being antagonistic.


I don't think ekim ever called her liberal did he? Oh well, it was a lively thread.


----------



## FrostKitten (Aug 22, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I don't think ekim ever called her liberal did he? Oh well, it was a lively thread.


No, he didn't call her liberal, but if his posts give anything to his actual thought processes, it's how he's pegged her already.

But I digress. It's not the lifestyle for him, and that's okay--I probably wouldn't do it either--but if it works for them, it works. I just wanted to make sure danny knew I wasn't ignoring him, and go on record as saying that just because it's different doesn't make it evil or bad.

Incidentally, Pyretta, have you thought about rabbits? The manure is good fertilizer and it's a good source of protein. An animal I definitely plan on having once I'm out of here


----------



## 3forus (Sep 8, 2014)

#1 is medications if you need them to continue on with your plans.
#2 is find like minded people as so many, do NOT have the resources , energy to do everything , one person can not do it all.
#3 don't piss your neighbors off, they are planning also, so you might want to get to know them.
#4 HAVE some practical skills, how to grow or make something you will need, 
#5 be sure to be starving before you try to take from others, as I think you will end up a little stiff on judgement day if that's your plan. 
#6 ask God to protect you and guide you in any thing you might think is necessary.
#7 I have several of these tactics in place so take head, I too have a family I 'm protecting, I have many in my group with BIG guns and the know how to use them. 
#8 KNOW that you need to move on , and accept being defeated, and know you did not choose the right path to make it better for your family.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

FrostKitten said:


> But I digress. It's not the lifestyle for him, and that's okay--I probably wouldn't do it either--but if it works for them, it works. I just wanted to make sure danny knew I wasn't ignoring him, and go on record as saying that just because it's different doesn't make it evil or bad.


I swear I said something along those lines somewhere??

On another note its more shocking you have everyone in 1 dwelling?? That's a lot of people in one house, is that even legal??


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

FrostKitten said:


> Incidentally, Pyretta, have you thought about rabbits? The manure is good fertilizer and it's a good source of protein.


Rather eat crickets than rabbit manure!


----------



## FrostKitten (Aug 22, 2014)

pheniox17 said:


> I swear I said something along those lines somewhere??
> 
> On another note its more shocking you have everyone in 1 dwelling?? That's a lot of people in one house, is that even legal??


Don't worry, I'm agreeing with you 

You would have to check local laws, but I think it would depend on a couple things. How many rooms, how many people in each room...Of course, it's a bit of a moot point, since Pyretta's already said they have plans for three more houses in the works.

RN, I would rather wash off vegetables and butcher rabbits than eat crickets. I'm sorry, I can't do it, for any bug ^.^;; You either eat them alive or cook them alive--risk parasites or torture them to death, I can't do either.


----------



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

PB if you own land, Permaculture forest is extremely good option


----------



## mack0369 (Jul 22, 2014)

Water - large water filtration system to support that many people. Berkey with extra filter. Hot days, 11 people, you'll need 6 gallons a day. Stored water will go quick. One person gets a water borne ilness and you'll be up the creek. $400 investment with extra filters, but a huge consideration. That and some antibiotics in bulk with the kids, look into fish anti-biotics, same as human ones, can get in bulk, and a lot cheaper. Water and keeping away from easily cured illness. Food next.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

FrostKitten, you said the rabbit MANURE was high in protein!  That's what I was joking about when I said I would rather eat crickets than manure. BTW, I've raised and butchered lots of rabbits. I agree that they are a great source of protein. A very good small livestock animal.

Now, about the crickets..... they are killed by putting them in the freezer where their little cold blooded bodies go to sleep. I would never cook a live animal - not a worm or an insect. That is why I do not each lobster or crab. I cannot bear the way they are killed. My crickets will be made in to flour which is 70% protein, higher in omega 3 than fish, and cheaper to raise per pound than any animal on earth or in water. The flour can be added to anything - like tortillas, vegetable soup, muffins, etc, to increase protein when other animal sources may not be available.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

A very important family prep is to make sure everyone is up to date on their vaccinations. Especially ask for Hepatitis A (lifetime immunity with 2 vaccinations) and oral typhoid (5 years). These are water/food borne diseases which will be rampant when water sources become compromised. Hep A won't kill you, but you'll be as weak as a kitten for months. You won't be able to do a thing and others will have to care for you. Typhoid can kill you.


----------



## FrostKitten (Aug 22, 2014)

RNprepper said:


> FrostKitten, you said the rabbit MANURE was high in protein!  That's what I was joking about when I said I would rather eat crickets than manure. BTW, I've raised and butchered lots of rabbits. I agree that they are a great source of protein. A very good small livestock animal.
> 
> Now, about the crickets..... they are killed by putting them in the freezer where their little cold blooded bodies go to sleep. I would never cook a live animal - not a worm or an insect. That is why I do not each lobster or crab. I cannot bear the way they are killed. My crickets will be made in to flour which is 70% protein, higher in omega 3 than fish, and cheaper to raise per pound than any animal on earth or in water. The flour can be added to anything - like tortillas, vegetable soup, muffins, etc, to increase protein when other animal sources may not be available.


Pft, I walked into that one, didn't I? :lol:

That's a good way to put the crickets down. Good luck with the flour. Sounds like a great way to get some protein in your diet


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

FrostKitten said:


> That's a good way to put the crickets down.


You can call them "FrostCrickets."


----------



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

RNp, would you care to share details about cricket farming, any useful link maybe

Well just to add, i'm vegetarian..but few of my relatives have started to like meat, eggs...I can't avoid them..
Food-wise..i do not fall into veg vs non-veg fight...Food is a personal choice for me and i will never interfere with others on that.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Zed said:


> RNp, would you care to share details about cricket farming, any useful link maybe


How to Raise Your Own Crickets: 12 Steps (with Pictures)
I read everything on the internet I could find, and also watched youtube videos. I'm starting out slowly and tweaking as I go along. I am using all bedding (chaff from mesquite bean milling) and egg box material (microwaved compost) from my own natural resources. Feeding a combo of chick starter and mesquite flour, with some old high protein tropical fish flakes I had on a shelf. Water vi a wet sponge. So far so good. I have two breeding colonies going now, and four stages of babies. My next challenge will be to build a cricket cabinet with floor to ceiling shelves to hold 50 boxes. I need to be able to keep them warm as the weather cools down and I think a light bulb in the cabinet will work. I started out with 20 crickets from the compost pile. I now have over 2,000 by my best guess. Should have 20,000 soon and exponentially up from there.

Goal is to make my own chicken feed from crickets, mesquite flour, and dehydrated greens (or alfalfa.) Cricket flour to also be used as protein supplement in food for the family to cut back on meat from the store. I also want to create my own Arizona Cricket Bars from AZ ingredients: dates, pecans, honey, mesquite flour, prickly pear syrup, cricket flour.

I am convinced that as meat prices go up, crickets will be the new sushi. It just takes time for people to get used to the idea.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

RNprepper said:


> How to Raise Your Own Crickets: 12 Steps (with Pictures)
> I read everything on the internet I could find, and also watched youtube videos. I'm starting out slowly and tweaking as I go along. I am using all bedding (chaff from mesquite bean milling) and egg box material (microwaved compost) from my own natural resources. Feeding a combo of chick starter and mesquite flour, with some old high protein tropical fish flakes I had on a shelf. Water vi a wet sponge. So far so good. I have two breeding colonies going now, and four stages of babies. My next challenge will be to build a cricket cabinet with floor to ceiling shelves to hold 50 boxes. I need to be able to keep them warm as the weather cools down and I think a light bulb in the cabinet will work. I started out with 20 crickets from the compost pile. I now have over 2,000 by my best guess. Should have 20,000 soon and exponentially up from there.
> 
> Goal is to make my own chicken feed from crickets, mesquite flour, and dehydrated greens (or alfalfa.) Cricket flour to also be used as protein supplement in food for the family to cut back on meat from the store. I also want to create my own Arizona Cricket Bars from AZ ingredients: dates, pecans, honey, mesquite flour, prickly pear syrup, cricket flour.
> ...


No thanks. I've raised crickets, once you start getting in to those numbers, unless you're putting some serious leg work into keeping them clean, you're going to have a radical ammonia smell that permeates the entire colony. I'm not against eating bugs if I have to (grubs, yum yum), but large numbers of crickets... like I said, I've been there, it's not appetizing. 

Keep the sponge rotated constantly, it'll be a prime location for bacteria to take hold. If you have a feed store nearby, grab yourself a chick waterer;

Harris Farms Screw-On Fount Base, 1 qt. - Tractor Supply Co.

Once you put the jar on they look like the bigger setups;

Harris Farms Poultry Drinker, 1 gal. Capacity - Tractor Supply Co.

...but you want the smaller chick drinkers because the crickets won't pile up and drown in them. If you want to use the bigger one, you have to line it with a sponge so the crickets have a safety net.


----------

